# Uber Vehicle Transition Requirement for Feb 24th



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Been receiving reminders for vehicle transition on or before Feb 24,2016. Do they require uber x to be 2007 or newer or am I missing something here?


----------



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

Hmm where is this?


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

I drive in LA, however it could be the platform standard. Just wondering at the prevailing situation this could be the cherry on the pie.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

What I see is that 2000 and older will be kicked, so 2001 and up is fine.

The other lines are showing that the driver will be downgraded in tiers if their vehicle is too old. So a 2007 Select gets downgraded to X.

Now that's just my take, I suppose it could be interpreted differently, but logic follows this path. It would have been clearer if they said '2000 or older', but since everything older has already been kicked they didn't need to do so...so only cars of the precise years listed are the ones affected.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

It makes sense


Fauxknight said:


> What I see is that 2000 and older will be kicked, so 2001 and up is fine.
> 
> The other lines are showing that the driver will be downgraded in tiers if their vehicle is too old. So a 2007 Select gets downgraded to X.
> 
> Now that's just my take, I suppose it could be interpreted differently, but logic follows this path. It would have been clearer if they said '2000 or older', but since everything older has already been kicked they didn't need to do so...so only cars of the precise years listed are the ones affected.


thanks for clarity,I was wondering if they would require uberX to be 2007 upwards.


----------

